
San Francisco rents are plunging to the lowest levels in 6 years - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-rent-prices-plunge-overall-us-real-estate-recovering-2020-9
======
wnd_pn
In some cities, like the one I live in, rents reached in the latest years
their highest level, which was becoming unbearable for most workers. At the
very least, after the unfortunate situation the world experienced this year,
some good came out of it.

Related to what the article says about NY, here's an interesting article
explaining the rent situation there -->
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/18/realestate/why-rents-
have...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/18/realestate/why-rents-havent-
dropped-in-new-york-city.html)

